# Did my pigeons abandon their 1 week old?



## Mshaj (Apr 20, 2020)

Two pigeons have been on my balcony for a few weeks and a week ago their egg hatched. For the past few days a third pigeon has been trying to sit in the nest a few times and attack the parents but would fly away a few seconds after they start fighting. The same thing happened today and the parents only came to the nest 2 times for a minue or two and haven't been there for at least 5 hours. It's been dark outside for 4 hours and it's pretty cold outside. Are they coming back, should I be worried?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The parents usually start leaving the babies alone when they are about 10 days old. Only comes back for feeding. The feeding goes very quick and then the parent will leave again.You can check their crops to determine if they are getting fed.

Pigeons are very protective towards their babies and won't just abandon a nest. They also won't abandon the babies if touched by a human. So for now, check if the crops are full and keep an eye out for the parents.


----------

